# Mtn ops???



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

The energy shots are really good. No crash. 
The pre workout is ok. Didn't use it a lot, kind of expensive if I remember. I like C4 better.


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Their pre workout could use some work. C4 is better. The rest of their stuff really is great.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I had a bad experience with Mountain Ops. For starters I placed an order with them, and it took over two weeks to receive the order after the order shipped. When I tried contracting them about it, I had a hard time getting the response from them. I did get a response from them, but it was after several phone calls and emails, and they were not very helpful.

The Ammo (whey protein) does not mix that well and there are a lot of clumps left. And even for a whey protein it does not taste all that well.

The Blaze Energy shot worked well and it taste ok, but for me, I would end up with a terrible headache as the shot wares off.

The Enduro is the only product I really liked and did not have any problems with. But I also did not really see I noticeable difference when I was working out.

And the Renu was by far the worst product for me. Only after two days of taking the Renu pills, I could not go to the bathroom to save my life. All those pills did was bound me up. And it took another couple of days of being off those pills before my body was back to normal. 

So all in all, I did not have a great experience with Mountain Ops, and I will not be using any products from Mountain Ops in the future. Now that being said, one thing you have to also take into consideration is that everyone is different and everyone body is going to react different to their products. My body all it wanted to do is reject their products. But I also read and spoke with other people who really like their products, which is why I tired them to begin with. And I still do have a bottle of their Blaze pills, because I want to try them out during hunting season on a early morning sit.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Why buy into the marketing that these are geared towards hunters, etc.

There are better supplements than these on the market. Likely for less money too.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Never been much of a supplement guy but stay in very good shape. Just placed an order on the MTN OPS so we will see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

Check out prosource.net
They carry almost every brand and have a very good house brand line. 
Prices are pretty darn good too.


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Try Wilderness Athlete


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

www.mrsupps.com




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

itallushrt said:


> Why buy into the marketing that these are geared towards hunters, etc.
> 
> There are better supplements than these on the market. Likely for less money too.


Have you tried this stuff? If not then why comment? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

iceman14 said:


> The energy shots are really good. No crash.
> The pre workout is ok. Didn't use it a lot, kind of expensive if I remember. I like C4 better.


5 months later and this is still my answer. C4 is where it's at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> 5 months later and this is still my answer. C4 is where it's at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you do the Yeti supplement or the Enduro supplement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Did you do the Yeti supplement or the Enduro supplement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeti. Strawberry banana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> Yeti. Strawberry banana
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the Yeti was ok, the Enduro cardio supplement is bad ass, it really did help me get to that next level when it came to cardio fitness, C4 is ok but it makes my skin breakout pretty bad, Shatter is a good one, no creatine and their is no crash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

dirkcsu said:


> Try Wilderness Athlete




This


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Have you tried this stuff? If not then why comment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because he has a comment and everyone gets a chance to give his opinion. It is the internet.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Tracker12 said:


> Because he has a comment and everyone gets a chance to give his opinion. It is the internet.


I understand that, wasn't much insight though, seems to be the norm on AT now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyW (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I can say I have been using Mtnops products for almost a year now. I have been into fitness & strength training for quite awhile plus I have used alot of different products on myself, (Clean Products that is). I use Mtnops multi vitamins daily, Yeti,Enduro,Blaze pills & drink periodically throughout the week & workouts. The Yeti tastes pretty good & gives you a good long lasting boost but nothing real crazy like other products out. For me Enduro is mild but it does do something for energy & cardio I usually take 1 Blaze pill with a glass of Enduro. I have tried the protein & no thanks, I'm very picky with my protein drinks & I cant get away from Optimum Nutrition, Muscle pharm & Dymatize way better flavor & mixability also I add in some micronized creatine. I have a really clean good diet & put in a ton of time with my fitness routine so my experience will be different than the next guys. Hope this helps


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

If your looking for a pre-workout that is as good as the old ECA stack... D-Stunner is the strongest out there. Remember the old Razors when ephedra was still ephedra??? This is close! Great for leg day but I wouldn't hunt on it. I barely attempt conversation on it. Lol


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

AnthonyW said:


> Well I can say I have been using Mtnops products for almost a year now. I have been into fitness & strength training for quite awhile plus I have used alot of different products on myself, (Clean Products that is). I use Mtnops multi vitamins daily, Yeti,Enduro,Blaze pills & drink periodically throughout the week & workouts. The Yeti tastes pretty good & gives you a good long lasting boost but nothing real crazy like other products out. For me Enduro is mild but it does do something for energy & cardio I usually take 1 Blaze pill with a glass of Enduro. I have tried the protein & no thanks, I'm very picky with my protein drinks & I cant get away from Optimum Nutrition, Muscle pharm & Dymatize way better flavor & mixability also I add in some micronized creatine. I have a really clean good diet & put in a ton of time with my fitness routine so my experience will be different than the next guys. Hope this helps


ON was my go to protein for many many years. MP sucks and even though Dymatize tastes awesome I didn't grow as well on it. Carnivore is where its at boys!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

So is this D-stunner comparable to the old Jack3d before it sucked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Didn't get much from that or many others. I build a tolerance to PWOs quick so.I had to switch around alot. Never got tolerant to D Stunner. Also you don't get that ( face drug down the sidewalk feel ) from it. They claim no crash but I felt crash... Could just have been that I used it on heavy and hard days and was spent! Had a ton put back and have not bought any In a long time. Was afraid it would get banned.... May have been banned by now! If you find it buy it!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Carnivorous said:


> Didn't get much from that or many others. I build a tolerance to PWOs quick so.I had to switch around alot. Never got tolerant to D Stunner. Also you don't get that ( face drug down the sidewalk feel ) from it. They claim no crash but I felt crash... Could just have been that I used it on heavy and hard days and was spent! Had a ton put back and have not bought any In a long time. Was afraid it would get banned.... May have been banned by now! If you find it buy it!


Think you were too dependent on PWO's lad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Think you were too dependent on PWO's lad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Fair assessment! I work in construction and there are day where there is just not enough juice left after work to hit the weights hard. Sometimes carbs just wasn't enough!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

It gets expensive and counter-productive, I usually use PWOs at the beginning of the year for a couple of months, then pick it back up for July and August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> It gets expensive and counter-productive, I usually use PWOs at the beginning of the year for a couple of months, then pick it back up for July and August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use mostly in the summer. Like you I live in Texas and the heat in construction can sap your juice. If I'm not really pushing then I don't grow. As I said above I don't run it daily, year round, or in conjunction with other ((sups)) :wink:


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

If you're planning on lifting then there are plenty of better brands out there. If you are just looking for energy of the biggest components to any pre-workout is just caffeine.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Carnivorous said:


> Use mostly in the summer. Like you I live in Texas and the heat in construction can sap your juice. If I'm not really pushing then I don't grow. As I said above I don't run it daily, year round, or in conjunction with other ((sups)) :wink:


I hear ya bro, I do it as well so I'm not hating on how you workout , I don't do the crazy PWOs anymore, I only do clean ones like MTN Ops and shatter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Schneeder said:


> If you're planning on lifting then there are plenty of better brands out there. If you are just looking for energy of the biggest components to any pre-workout is just caffeine.


Food + B vitamins+ caffeine= energy/ healthy poop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Food + B vitamins+ caffeine= energy/ healthy poop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly if you want to keep it healthy and safe.... An apple on the drive to the gym and sip xtend during workout. This is hard to beat!!! This little combo is how I backed off of PWOs and it works great!:wink:


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Food + B vitamins+ caffeine= energy/ healthy poop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Definitely. I was just saying that caffeine is what gives you the boost of energy for the most part. Obviously there are more parts to them but drinking a white monster or something similar will also get me through a workout just as well.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Carnivorous said:


> Honestly if you want to keep it healthy and safe.... An apple on the drive to the gym and sip xtend during workout. This is hard to beat!!! This little combo is how I backed off of PWOs and it works great!:wink:


I eat an apple for breakfast and lunch everyday, I don't eat anything about 3-4 hours before I workout to burn as much fat and calories as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

itallushrt said:


> Why buy into the marketing that these are geared towards hunters, etc.
> 
> There are better supplements than these on the market. Likely for less money too.


Kind of my thoughts as well.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I tried Yeti this past elk season and could honestly tell NO difference I even bumped the dosage and still no difference. I thought it tasted like crap with a bad after taste as well. I wonder if I got ZERO effect due to being a coffee drinker and Im used to caffeine ? 

On a different note.... for a somewhat of a sedentary lifestyle is there a supplement that will help burn calories and keep the weight off ?


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

orarcher said:


> I tried Yeti this past elk season and could honestly tell NO difference I even bumped the dosage and still no difference. I thought it tasted like crap with a bad after taste as well. I wonder if I got ZERO effect due to being a coffee drinker and Im used to caffeine ?
> 
> On a different note.... for a somewhat of a sedentary lifestyle is there a supplement that will help burn calories and keep the weight off ?


500ml of prop/week. JK. There is no ( healthy ) substitute for exercise I'm afraid.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I eat an apple for breakfast and lunch everyday, I don't eat anything about 3-4 hours before I workout to burn as much fat and calories as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will work for fat loss if that is your goal until your body figures it out. Hard to grow that way! Just remember the old saying.... Fat burns in the flame of a carbohydrate!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Carnivorous said:


> This will work for fat loss if that is your goal until your body figures it out. Hard to grow that way! Just remember the old saying.... Fat burns in the flame of a carbohydrate!


Buddy I've been into hardcore fitness for 9 years, what I've learned is everyone's metabolism and digestive system is different, not everything works the same for everyone, what I do is intense workouts not to get huge or cut fat , I keep an even keel on cardio and strength..I get my proteins and energy from food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Buddy I've been into hardcore fitness for 9 years, what I've learned is everyone's metabolism and digestive system is different, not everything works the same for everyone, what I do is intense workouts not to get huge or cut fat , I keep an even keel on cardio and strength..I get my proteins and energy from food
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro.. I'm having a hard time following you. You say you run it hardcore but then say you just keep an even keel. You say you fast pre work out to burn more fat but then say your not trying to burn fat. You say you get your energy from food but then you fast before the gym. I am glad you've been at it for 9 years. I've been faithful to the weights since I finished with the Marine Corps 16 years ago minus a few breaks for Injury recovery. Wasn't trying to upset you and I agree that all systems are different so let me put it this way... For me to get the most out of my workouts I must have some simple carbs and BCAAs prior and durning. Keep killing it Brother!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Carnivorous said:


> Bro.. I'm having a hard time following you. You say you run it hardcore but then say you just keep an even keel. You say you fast pre work out to burn more fat but then say your not trying to burn fat. You say you get your energy from food but then you fast before the gym. I am glad you've been at it for 9 years. I've been faithful to the weights since I finished with the Marine Corps 16 years ago minus a few breaks for Injury recovery. Wasn't trying to upset you and I agree that all systems are different so let me put it this way... For me to get the most out of my workouts I must have some simple carbs and BCAAs prior and durning. Keep killing it Brother!


What I mean by even keel is a balance between cardio and strength, I lift heavy weights, but I also run long distance too, what I mean by burning fat is staying cut and not too bulky, and I meant by the whole pre workout deal is that some of those pre workouts are too intense,I like only a couple brands out there, and I only do them at certain times of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.hook-arrow.com/hunting/

I did a review of Yeti the other day on my blog.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> What I mean by even keel is a balance between cardio and strength, I lift heavy weights, but I also run long distance too, what I mean by burning fat is staying cut and not too bulky, and I meant by the whole pre workout deal is that some of those pre workouts are too intense,I like only a couple brands out there, and I only do them at certain times of the year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I follow ya. I could probably use a little more (even keel ) in my life. I always do everything I do in extreme. Could use more balance..... Especially as I get older and joints haven't had an easy life. When my cardio is top notch I'm unhappy with my size... When I'm filled out I find I'm sucking wind. Lol! Too bad we can't have it all :wink:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Carnivorous said:


> I follow ya. I could probably use a little more (even keel ) in my life. I always do everything I do in extreme. Could use more balance..... Especially as I get older and joints haven't had an easy life. When my cardio is top notch I'm unhappy with my size... When I'm filled out I find I'm sucking wind. Lol! Too bad we can't have it all :wink:


Exactly, when I go rage mode on weights I get too stiff and bulky and when I run to much I get weight to skinny and week, that's where I was getting at, I like being cut with good cardio fitness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

